# واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الحدث :
واحد من أكبر الظهورات للعذراء مريم زمنياً و أعلامياً ​ 

*فى يوم 16 ديسمبر 1996 أكتشف أحد العملاء لشركة معاملات مالية*
*فى كلايرواتر بفلوريدا أن الزجاج عليه طيف يرسم صورة العذراء مريم ،*
*و أخذ الطيف فى الظهور بشكل أوضح ليثبت أنه معجزة *
*و ليس خدعة من المؤمنين .*​ 






​ 
*[طيف العذراء مريم يظهر بوضوح على المبنى الزجاجى]* 

*على الرغم من أن البعض قد حاول التقليل من شأن هذه المعجزة*​
*بأدعاء أن الصورة مجرد مصادفة ! *​*إلا أن جورج بيكورارو أحد العلماء بشركة زجاج قد قد صرح*​*قائلاً (فيما يلى ترجمة ما قالة و الذى نشرته *Spirit Daily.com*) : " *​*نحن لا نستطيع أن نشرح كيفيه تكون هذا الطيف ،*​*أو سبب ظهوره علمياً، قد يكون مصادفة أو تداخل غير مفهوم علمياً " و للتأكيد على أنها معجزة ..*​*فأن الطيف لا يختفى بل يظهر أيضاً بالليل ، فكيف يكون مجرد *​*طيف عادى و يمتد ظهوره ليلاً بعد غروب الشمس ؟*​
*هذه المعجزة قد شاهدها أكثر من 1.5 مليون شخص فى سنوات ظهورها الأولى ..*​*وبالتأكيد كان لها أثر طيب فى نفوس المؤمنين، و غير المؤمنين ممن يبحثون عن الحقيقية ،*​*وهو كافياً ليتدخل الشيطان ..*​*ففى مايو 1997 قام شخص برش مادة سائلة تتشوه منظر *​*الزجاج، و كان تدخل السماء قيام عواصفة و سقوط أمطار غزيرة أدت إلى أزالة التشوه الذى حدث،*​*وظلت صورة العذراء مريم باقية :*​ 

*و الهجوم الثانى هو الذى دمر زجاج المبنى فى يوم 1 مارس 2004 وهو هجوم مجهول المصدر و الدوافع حتى اليوم *​



​*هناك مقالات و أشخاص يشيرون إلى أن الصورة الظاهرة فى أسفل طيف العذراء مريم*​*هى قريبة الشكل من صورة كفن السيد المسيح *​*مما يرجح أنها صورة السيد المسيح حزين الوجه، *​*و قد تكون صورة للعذراء حزينة الوجه :*​*(الصورة بتاريخ 5 سبتمبر 2002)*​



​ 


*الوجه الحزين يظهر بشكل أوضح هنا (الصورة بتاريخ 5 فبراير 2001) :*​



​ 



*و قد أرسلت العذراء مئات الرسائل إلى العديد من الأشخاص المؤمنين خلال هذا الظهور، مجملها البعد عن الخطية و المعمودية و قبول السيد المسيح كمخلص لكل أنسان ،*​*السيد المسيح يحب الجميع و يحب الخطاة و يريد أن يتركوا الخطية ، *​*العالم فانى و الفرحة الحقيقية فى السيد المسيح و ليس فى حب العالم .* ​*الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد .*​*صلى من أجلنا أيتها الملكة البتول ليرحمنا الله .. نحن الخطاه .*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

شكرا لكي فعلا انها صور رائعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

شكرآ ليك رامى

الرب يباركك​


----------



## asula (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

شكرا كثير والرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*



asula قال:


> شكرا كثير والرب يبارك حياتك ​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى

الرب يباركك


----------



## مورى موسى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

ميرسى على الصور الجميلة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

شكرآ يا مورى

الرب يباركك


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

حاجه عظيمه فعلا شكرا ليكى بجد لنقلك الخبر
وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

*شكرا ليكى فعلا صور جميلة جدا​*


----------



## girl of my lord (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

الله يافراشه جميله جداااااا بجد
وده اكبر دليل للمؤمنين
ميرسي علي تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت النعمة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*

*سلام ونعمة
ميرسى على الصور الجميلة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*



ashrafadel قال:


> حاجه عظيمه فعلا شكرا ليكى بجد لنقلك الخبر
> وشكرا لتعب محبتك


 
ميرسى يا اشرف

 ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*



friendlove قال:


> *شكرا ليكى فعلا صور جميلة جدا​*


 
ميرسى ليك

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*



dolly قال:


> الله يافراشه جميله جداااااا بجد
> وده اكبر دليل للمؤمنين
> ميرسي علي تعب محبتك


 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: واحد من اكبر ظهورات العذراء مريم زمنياً واعلامياً*



بنت النعمة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة​*
> 
> _*ميرسى على الصور الجميلة *_​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى

الرب يباركك


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكي وان بحبها جدا


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على رووووووووووعة يا فراشة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووعه
ميرسى يا فراشه​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_بركة صلاوت ام النور تكون معنا ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد _
_امين_
_شكرا كتييير فراشة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى كتييييير يا فراشه على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (23 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا فراشه 
بجد معجزة جميله جدا


*


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا فراشه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*صلواتها تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليكي يا فراشة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

